
Undiscovered Bach? No, a Computer Wrote It (1997) - ZeljkoS
http://www.nytimes.com/1997/11/11/science/undiscovered-bach-no-a-computer-wrote-it.html?mcubz=1
======
argimenes
I remember reading about this at the time and wondering where I could get my
hands on the source code. What happened to this? After the burst of publicity
and some MIDI samples, EMI seemed to disappear without a trace. Was it all
just a hoax? Did David Cope abandon the software?

~~~
shakna
Cope's bibliography [0] suggests he's been following that train of thought up
until at least 2012.

Though he seems only indirectly involved (the OM book's preface), OpenMusic
[1], seems to contain most of his ideas of how a language should tackle those
problems. OM is actively developed, latest release was 2017-04-27, so far as I
can see.

[0]
[http://artsites.ucsc.edu/faculty/cope/bibliography_page_2.ht...](http://artsites.ucsc.edu/faculty/cope/bibliography_page_2.htm)

[1]
[http://repmus.ircam.fr/openmusic/home](http://repmus.ircam.fr/openmusic/home)

------
ZeljkoS
Emmy Bach style chorale:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PczDLl92vlc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PczDLl92vlc)

~~~
exceptione
Impressive for a computer, the sounds do hint at Bach's chorales. For a Bach
listener, this is a turn-off. A string of nonsensical movements with a sauce
of Bachesque colours doesn't make for a composition.

